# Egg Count PEr Breed



## weirdo (Jun 21, 2012)

What breed produces the most eggs? Are they easy to care for?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a link to Hendersons Chicken Breed chart. This chart will give you an idea of whats expected from each breed. BUT again like I have said in one of your other posts. It will depend on numerous factors as to how many eggs the hen lays at any given time. Tempurature, feed, calcium levels, lenght of sun light, ect all play a factor when hens are laying. You will get more eggs in the summer than winter, extreme heat and cold will reduce the laying, lack of protien and calcium can affect laying, molting, mites, and disease will also affect laying. But if you keep conditions ideal, and your flock healthy you should have no problems.

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers for the link, very handy.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Australorps hold the record for most eggs layed and they are better than the BEST Leghorn! Both of these breeds can produce 300 eggs per year with relative ease.

Heritage Breeds that are also mostly "dual purpose" fowl include Rhode Island Reds, Barred Plymouth Rocks, Buckeyes and Delawares will lay somewhere between 180 to 240 eggs in a year depending on the line you have (some are better layers than others).

Finally the Hatcheries that offer "Sex-Links" that are crosses of various types make good egg layers and these will lay 200-260 eggs per year. There are a number of breeds that are BETTER egg layers than others....Leghorns are the typical choice in the USA for egg production in the commercial operations. While proper housing, feed and nutrition are vital a Dark Cornish wont lay like a Leghorn!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Here is a link to Hendersons Chicken Breed chart. This chart will give you an idea of whats expected from each breed. BUT again like I have said in one of your other posts. It will depend on numerous factors as to how many eggs the hen lays at any given time. Tempurature, feed, calcium levels, lenght of sun light, ect all play a factor when hens are laying. You will get more eggs in the summer than winter, extreme heat and cold will reduce the laying, lack of protien and calcium can affect laying, molting, mites, and disease will also affect laying. But if you keep conditions ideal, and your flock healthy you should have no problems.
> 
> http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html


What ever happened with Apyl....she just seems to have fallen off the face of the earth (well at least fell off Chicken Forum)?!?!?


----------

